# Creeper: The music video!



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, the only reason I can laugh at this is because I've had two of them: one female and the other male. Thankfully, the female one took the hint and left me alone. The male one (a religious stalker) is still out there. Oh well, lucky for me, I learned how to hide a bit better.


http://myplay.com/videos/weird-al-yankovic/do-i-creep-you-out

Enjoy!


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

This video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
Sorry about that.

no vevo it's okay i'm sure it's awful anyway!!


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> This video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> no vevo it's okay i'm sure it's awful anyway!!



I put a better link up. Should play now.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice thread you've got here. Be a shame if anything happened to it.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Nice thread you've got here. Be a shame if anything happened to it.


 
Ah, good one!

BTW: in b4 'I can relate to the guy in the video'


----------

